# Pimped Twin 20?



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Got to look a little closer here
http://www.ebay.com/itm/elgin-prewa...488?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338171f9d8

V/r Shawn


----------



## cl222 (Apr 16, 2013)

*not pimped*

this is pimped


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 16, 2013)

*Lol!!*



cl222 said:


> this is pimped
> View attachment 92518




It sure is,reminds me of that Eldo in Magnum Force.


----------



## vincev (Apr 16, 2013)

This is "pimp"


----------



## rlhender (Apr 16, 2013)

vincev said:


> This is "pimp"




I think that pic was in your driveway???


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 16, 2013)

I will say one thing...seller went out of his way to try to describe it accurately...very unusual anymore on epay


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 16, 2013)

rlhender said:


> I think that pic was in your driveway???




His caddy is parked,across the street....


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 16, 2013)

I like the Faux twinbar 60- I keep thinking of doing something similar with a spaceliner frame- even using the same tank...


----------



## vincev (Apr 16, 2013)

rlhender said:


> I think that pic was in your driveway???




YUP,Rick,thats my Caddy in my driveway.lol


----------



## Boris (Apr 16, 2013)

Just a guess, but I'll bet real estate is pretty cheap in the immediate vicinity of your house Vince.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 17, 2013)

rlhender said:


> I think that pic was in your driveway???




Where are all the lovely ladies? Curb Feelers and swan hood ornament with tinted plexi wings? C'mon, now that would be PIMP! V/r Shawn


----------



## oskisan (Apr 17, 2013)

*Saw this last night...*

Shawn,

I saw this last night and was also wondering just what this kludge was. What is the tank off of?
Strange looking beast... perhaps the title "elgin prewar twin bar 60 robin blue bird schwinn phantom" is fitting... sorta

I'm being lazy and not comparing this to other pics (I would if I were interested in this beast) but is that carrier correct for this bike?

Ken




Freqman1 said:


> Got to look a little closer here
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/elgin-prewa...488?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338171f9d8
> 
> V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Apr 17, 2013)

Always looking at shows for "pimp" parts Fregman.


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 17, 2013)

oskisan said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I saw this last night and was also wondering just what this kludge was. What is the tank off of?
> Strange looking beast... perhaps the title "elgin prewar twin bar 60 robin blue bird schwinn phantom" is fitting... sorta
> ...




Tank is off a postwar Columbia Thunderbolt I think, or Fire Arrow - I don't know but it's off a postwar Columbia and it's a tank that kinda looks like a Roadmaster Supreme tank - as in a half tank with go fast fade lines.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 17, 2013)

oskisan said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I saw this last night and was also wondering just what this kludge was. What is the tank off of?
> Strange looking beast... perhaps the title "elgin prewar twin bar 60 robin blue bird schwinn phantom" is fitting... sorta
> ...




Hey Ken,
    As Marc says the tank is postwar Columbia with a shower curtain? rod! I believe this is a Murray built bike and that rack appears to be Murray as well but reminds me of what was used on the Mercurys. Personally I wouldn't touch this bike unless I already had the head and BB shrouds unless your just looking for a different rider then it may be worth it. V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 17, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Hey Ken,
> As Marc says the tank is postwar Columbia with a shower curtain? rod! I believe this is a Murray built bike and that rack appears to be Murray as well but reminds me of what was used on the Mercurys. Personally I wouldn't touch this bike unless I already had the head and BB shrouds unless your just looking for a different rider then it may be worth it. V/r Shawn




Good point, it doesn't even have either shroud. If you want a complete TB it's a weak starting point and you'd end up having to buy another one just to get orig shrouds. My first TB came with a 4 Star shroud and the BB pod. It took me ages to get the dual lights to fit the shroud but the fact that the shrouds were there made it worth buying. Having said that if you just want a different bike then the Murray built ones look alot nicer at the head. The later 4 Star Elgins look alot more messy under the shroud and perhaps not so cool if you aren't going to cover it with a shroud.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 17, 2013)

*Pretty Cool To Me....*



vincev said:


> This is "pimp"




Not "pimp" at all.That '78 Eldo. is a cool car most of us would have liked owning....Now this is a true pimpmobile,I actually remembering washing a green one like it at my uncles car wash back in the early 70's.You guys can imagine what the owner looked like,LOL!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Got to look a little closer here
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/elgin-prewa...488?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338171f9d8
> 
> V/r Shawn




It now has a couple of bids. Maybe I need to dork some of my stuff up and throw it on Ebay! I sure hope whoever buys it knows what they are in for or this could be an ugly experience! V/r Shawn


----------



## skindel (Jul 3, 2014)

*dajavue*

its a stripper pole


----------

